# Favorite Gaming Console of All Time



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Title says it all.


----------



## ZeldaFan20 (Aug 28, 2014)

I voted for the PS2!


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

OcarinaFan96 said:


> I voted for the PS2!


Based on your name and profile picture, I thought for sure, you'd vote N64.


----------



## ZeldaFan20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mysteryman said:


> Based on your name and profile picture, I thought for sure, you'd vote N64.


Well if I have to pick my top 3 it would be:

1. PS2
2. N64(just missing PS2 by a hair)
3. A tie between PS1(my 1st system) and GameCube

note: I started gaming towards the tail end of the 5th generation so my list going to look a little different to someone 5-10 years my senior


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

PS2! it was a gift, many hours spent playing some awesome games.. Sadly it's pretty much useless now due to overuse :/


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Somehow the only non-pc games I've ever been interested in were all Nintendo games...
I chose '64 out of a sentiment because I'm endlessly in love with Ocarina of Time but I also highly enjoyed playing on Gamecube. And I'm a bit old-fashioned.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

pagan astronaut said:


> Somehow the only non-pc games I've ever been interested in were all Nintendo games...
> I chose '64 out of a sentiment because I'm endlessly in love with Ocarina of Time but I also highly enjoyed playing on Gamecube. And I'm a bit old-fashioned.


I'm old-fashioned in gaming as well. I still have a NES and SNES. I wish I still had a N64. Gamecube is the only Nintendo console I never owned. Well, that and the Wii U. If I get another Nintendo console, I'll buy another N64, or get a 3DS XL. Both have Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask. Both good things in my book.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Mysteryman said:


> I'm old-fashioned in gaming as well. I still have a NES and SNES. I wish I still had a N64. Gamecube is the only Nintendo console I never owned. Well, that and the Wii U. If I get another Nintendo console, I'll buy another N64, or get a 3DS XL. Both have Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask. Both good things in my book.


I never owned GC either but my friend did. I liked the old (s)nes games but it's been a long time since I played any of them. I liked all the handheld Zelda games, too. Right now buying a new console would damage my budget severly ;_; But I'm thinking of buying a 3DS 'cause you can play most of the classic stuff on it. I have a thing for the good ol' joypad though  so I'll probably end up getting another N64, too


----------



## Sharkcorn (Apr 2, 2015)

PS2 my love.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

Nothing beats the original PlayStation. Crash Bandicoot and MOH for the win.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

pagan astronaut said:


> I never owned GC either but my friend did. I liked the old (s)nes games but it's been a long time since I played any of them. I liked all the handheld Zelda games, too. Right now buying a new console would damage my budget severly ;_; But I'm thinking of buying a 3DS 'cause you can play most of the classic stuff on it. I have a thing for the good ol' joypad though  so I'll probably end up getting another N64, too


Here's a site for classic and modern gaming. https://www.estarland.com/Nintendo64.html


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

After doing a list of games that I love for each console, and the winner is Nintendo 64 for my all time favorite game console.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

It's so difficult to choose...

So I'll say none of the above, and choose PC. :3


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

Tie between Xbox One and PS2. Xbox One has the most cohesive set of features now that compliment each other fairly well (when the system isn't chugging for some reason). 

But the PS2 had some amazing games that current gen just doesn't have. SOCOM Combined Assault was my favorite shooter, ever. Many features on there, that current gen shooters don't have. :/


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm sad to see that only I voted for the gamecube :sad:

I still play it very often


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Atari. One time my ESFJ ex came back from the store with some hand held system that simulated Atari in a more compact form and had Ms.Pacman and Space Invaders and whatever on it, and we had so much fun with that. I also have memories of playing Nintendo with my cousins, and have probably been most familiar with Playstation and XBOX in my adult life, but have very little interest in gaming, though I played Wii Fit with family a few years ago, and I liked Guitar Hero when my nephew had it on I think Playstation. 

Atari is the only system that grabs me on a visceral level. It's similar to big huge pizza parlor video games, or the arcade. 

Once and a while I'll go and play some 3D simulator driving game or horror game at an arcade bar/restaurant, but I am just not a "gamer" in any real sense of the word.

I also vaguely remember Coleco, my best friends older brother had it, but it looked like a remote control, was stupidily complicated to a six year old who had an Atari, and I never formed a preference for it though I remember playing it with her.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> It's so difficult to choose...
> 
> So I'll say none of the above, and choose PC. :3


That's no fun. Lol


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I went with PS1.

I'm guessing there's be a strong generational bias here. 

I picked PS1 because I was about 10-15 years old when it was 'the thing'.

Abe's Odyssey, Mortal Kombat Trilogy, Tekken 3, *MICROMACHINES V3*.

I guess, in hindsight, PS2 can handle most PS1 games. Maybe I should have voted PS2. Oh well.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

HAL said:


> I went with PS1.
> 
> I'm guessing there's be a strong generational bias here.
> 
> ...


I'm not counting backwards compatibility.


----------



## Vis Vitalis (Jul 30, 2012)

Maybe I'm one for nostalgia, but I was hooked on my Nintendo Gamecube throughout middle and early high school. Nothing like staying up playing Tales of Symphonia and Harvest Moon.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Tega1 said:


> Haha oh with the women in their bikinis playing volleyball? I've never played the dead or alive series.


Yeah I never played the dead or alive series as I'm not much of a fan of fighting games, but that game was actually still pretty fun to play. I would've still enjoyed it even if it wasn't women in bikinis, I just would've masturbated less in between games, lmao.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Razorgirl said:


> Neo Geo


Fuck yeah


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I voted SNES. It has a huge and varied game library with literally hundreds of games worth playing, a whole bunch of timeless classics, and they never seem to break either. I still ruin my friends' day in Tetris Attack regularly. Can't fuck with meeeee.

@Sygma I love Neo Geo but did anyone actually own one? I remember back then, it was this mystical machine that only existed in tales of folklore, capable of miracles but costing a fortune, and possibly your immortal soul. We all wanted one, but it was like the price of three super nintendos and even the games cost several hundred bucks each. The MVS arcade machines were everywhere, but I never knew anyone who owned an AES until retro gaming became a thing. It is one of the coolest systems ever though. Shock Troopers, Metal Slug, all those great fighting games such as Garou and Samurai Shodown... just awesome.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

SNES, then PS2, then NES.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

1. SNES (SOOOO much Joy!)
2. NES ( Were it all began)
3. PS2 ( the last great JRPG console)
4. PS1 (would be higher, but games did not age well)
5. OYUA (screw you its fun)
6. Sega (when Sonic ruled)


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> 3. PS2 ( the last great JRPG console)
> 
> Am I the only person who loved the Final Fantasy game that was on the PS2 that had the Gambit system of combat?


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

> Sygma[/MENTION] I love Neo Geo but did anyone actually own one? I remember back then, it was this mystical machine that only existed in tales of folklore, capable of miracles but costing a fortune, and possibly your immortal soul. We all wanted one, but it was like the price of three super nintendos and even the games cost several hundred bucks each. The MVS arcade machines were everywhere, but I never knew anyone who owned an AES until retro gaming became a thing. It is one of the coolest systems ever though. Shock Troopers, Metal Slug, all those great fighting games such as Garou and Samurai Shodown... just awesome.


I didn't own one, I played here and then on a Neo Geo Pocket that a friend had back when everyone had a gameboy, but I was really playing a lot on emulator.

In the same regard, every single goddamn arcade "game" I was playin in vacations was always a neo geo one, lol.

For the price I think that yeah, Neo Geo and N64 were the most expensive back in the times. These 90€ cartridges on N64, damn
@bigstupidgrin

You mean FF XII ? I absolutely adored it. Began a new game on emulator not too long ago ;D this game is fantastic, so filled with content.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ShatteredHeart said:


> 3. PS2 ( the last great JRPG console)
> 
> Am I the only person who loved the Final Fantasy game that was on the PS2 that had the Gambit system of combat?


Final Fantasy XII! That was fun. Never got to finish it, sadly. T_T


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

PS2 destroys all of them. I could go back and play PS2 and I would be having fun. Anything older would just be a questionable passing interest to look at old technology, anything newer is basically victim to the online player era.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

OcarinaFan96 said:


> I voted for the PS2!


Sure you did! SHURE!

Just like I did. Everyone knows who's the real king of console world. Plus, have you noticed how overall positive the perception of Nintendo is? That's something that Sony, let alone m$ or Sega can only dream of. And perception is VERY important!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> PS2 destroys all of them. I could go back and play PS2 and I would be having fun. Anything older would just be a questionable passing interest to look at old technology, anything newer is basically victim to the online player era.


I dunno, man. I could play sega genesis and be having fun. I could play old adventure point-and-clicks from the 80s and 90s and be having fun... Nintendo? Myeehh... It's okay. I could probably have fun with it, too, if I found the right game.

But, for me, it's not about what it looks like. :laughing:


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Nintendo's trying really hard to destroy their reputation over here it seems :laughing:. Once my generation gets older who knows, maybe they'll be like Sega and produce their IPs for other consoles...


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> PS2 destroys all of them. I could go back and play PS2 and I would be having fun. Anything older would just be a questionable passing interest to look at old technology, anything newer is basically victim to the online player era.


I'd rather play N64 for hours.

1. Doom 64
2. Super Mario 64
3. Mario Kart 64
4. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
5. Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
6. Goldeneye
7. The World is Not Enough
8. Star Fox 64
9. Wave Race 64
10. Duke Nukem 3D
11. Star Wars Racer
12. Resident Evil 2
13. Pokemon Stadium
14. Rainbow 6
15. Tony Hawk
16. Mario Party


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> I dunno, man. I could play sega genesis and be having fun. I could play old adventure point-and-clicks from the 80s and 90s and be having fun... Nintendo? Myeehh... It's okay. I could probably have fun with it, too, if I found the right game.
> 
> But, for me, it's not about what it looks like. :laughing:


I played PS1 games "for what they looked like". I was amazed by how first person shooters remembered to account for details like sun glare and stuff.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I played PS1 games "for what they looked like". I was amazed by how first person shooters remembered to account for details like sun glare and stuff.


For me, the visual details are merely extras. They're nice, but not required.

I could be contented with a text adventure, if it was written well enough. :laughing:


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

PS2 because who doesn't like PS2. (also because Jak and Daxter)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> For me, the visual details are merely extras. They're nice, but not required.
> 
> I could be contented with a text adventure, if it was written well enough. :laughing:


I can't really enjoy many video games because I'm too old now. I like to look at the technical aspect even though it's normally associated with the people who say "graphics suck! Lawl! Play Y because X has bad graphics."


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I can't really enjoy many video games because I'm too old now. I like to look at the technical aspect even though it's normally associated with the people who say "graphics suck! Lawl! Play Y because X has bad graphics."


Too old? You're generation Z!

Honestly, I do think that every variable is important in game play. All in all, it depends on what game you're playing, what year it was released in, what the genre is-- A variety of factors. So, it makes sense that you gauge the technical aspects of the games from those eras, if that's what you're interested in.

Personally, I think that everyone has a kind of... 'Gaming spectrum', if you will. And some elements are more or less important to some people than others.

Like, some people hate FPS. And some people love it. And that plays a major role in whether they prefer graphics or not, because it kinda sucks to go around with crappy graphics when you're playing FPS. In my opinion anyway. Maybe that's why I got on the FPS bandwagon kinda late.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> For me, the visual details are merely extras. They're nice, but not required.
> 
> I could be contented with a text adventure, if it was written well enough. :laughing:


Graphics aren't that important to me but text games are where I draw the line. I like to actually see what I'm doing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Too old? You're generation Z!
> 
> Honestly, I do think that every variable is important in game play. All in all, it depends on what game you're playing, what year it was released in, what the genre is-- A variety of factors. So, it makes sense that you gauge the technical aspects of the games from those eras, if that's what you're interested in.
> 
> ...


Generation Z? If I'm saturated with playing games, you are supersaturated with games. It will stop when you lower the temperature and reach a different phase of matter.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Mysteryman said:


> Graphics aren't that important to me but text games are where I draw the line. I like to actually see what I'm doing.


Text games are like a book that you can control. :kitteh:

I haven't really been in the mood to play them, to be honest, but when the mood strikes-- I'll play.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Generation Z? If I'm saturated with playing games, you are supersaturated with games. It will stop when you lower the temperature and reach a different phase of matter.


*Generation Z* refers to the cohort of people born after the Millennial *Generation*. There is no agreement on the name or exact range of birth dates. Some sources start this *generation* at the mid or late 1990sor from the mid 2000s to the present day.

Implying that you can't be _that_ old.

But, yes. I _am _supersaturated with games.

Life is a game. Play on, my friend, play on.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> *Generation Z* refers to the cohort of people born after the Millennial *Generation*. There is no agreement on the name or exact range of birth dates. Some sources start this *generation* at the mid or late 1990sor from the mid 2000s to the present day.
> 
> Implying that you can't be _that_ old.
> 
> ...


I am too old. My life is nearly over at this age anyway.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I am too old. My life is nearly over at this age anyway.


You have a better chance at achieving immortality than me. :crying:

But, I still have hope for future tech to save my cells!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> You have a better chance at achieving immortality than me. :crying:
> 
> But, I still have hope for future tech to save my cells!


We still need to destroy the coercive system that we live under. It is unlikely that we will cultivate human freedom in my life time, things are only beginning.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> We still need to destroy the coercive system that we live under. It is unlikely that we will cultivate human freedom in my life time, things are only beginning.


That's why we must try to live forever.

Or, at least to extend our lifespans until we can.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Text games are like a book that you can control. :kitteh:
> 
> I haven't really been in the mood to play them, to be honest, but when the mood strikes-- I'll play.


Exactly. I don't like books. There's nothing appealing about them. I can save time and use my own imagination.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Mysteryman said:


> Exactly. I don't like books. There's nothing appealing about them. I can save time and use my own imagination.


Don't.. Like..._Books!?_

... Weird. So weird.

Incomprehensible.

Well, not exactly.

I guess kids are not so much into books these days.

So sad. :crying:


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Don't.. Like..._Books!?_
> 
> ... Weird. So weird.
> 
> ...


They have no use. They aren't a requirement to enable your imagination. That's what's great about imagination, no requirements. And books are less appealing than actually seeing what's happening. And how young do you think I am, to view me as a kid?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Mysteryman said:


> They have no use. They aren't a requirement to enable your imagination. That's what's great about imagination, no requirements. And books are less appealing than actually seeing what's happening. And how young do you think I am, to view me as a kid?


You're either a kid, or one of those weird peers that didn't like books. In which case, I still call you kid. :kitteh:

It's not about enabling your imagination, though. At least, I don't see it like that. It's about... Hmm... Changing your perspective. Opening your mind to someone else's, seeing a world that they've created and brought to life.

You can think your own thoughts, and imagine your own imaginings, but you will never think another's thoughts, or imagine another's imaginings, without reading books. 

Perhaps you can stumble across every thought that was ever thought, but it would take you lifetimes. Books shorten that time by quite a bit.

It's a way of opening up and understanding more about the world around you, by seeing it through another person's eyes.

It's like a dream. Or, at least, one of my dreams. My dreams are quite vivid-- They can take place anywhere, anywhen, and my perspective could be me, someone else, some_thing _else...

Books are where ideas are born, and ideas beget more ideas! I mean, I could spend hours raving about the importance of books, but you would not understand it unless you somehow figured out how to like them yourself.

And I deeply encourage you to do so.

Even though this lecture is on classical education and literature, there's some good points about books, too: Lectures: Brenzel - Floating University

Just.. Seriously. Don't give up on books. The people who are crazy about books aren't crazy. There really _is _something to it.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> You're either a kid, or one of those weird peers that didn't like books. In which case, I still call you kid. :kitteh:
> 
> It's not about enabling your imagination, though. At least, I don't see it like that. It's about... Hmm... Changing your perspective. Opening your mind to someone else's, seeing a world that they've created and brought to life.
> 
> ...


Everyone knows the truth about this world. It spins, we live, we die. Anything else we can think of on our own. I rarely dream. Used to more frequently as a child. But I don't hardly dream. The brain is where ideas are born. You pay for a book, you're paying to read words and ideas that you can think of yourself for free.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Mysteryman said:


> Everyone knows the truth about this world. It spins, we live, we die. Anything else we can think of on our own. I rarely dream. Used to more frequently as a child. But I don't hardly dream. The brain is where ideas are born. You pay for a book, you're paying to read words and ideas that you can think of yourself for free.


There are thousands of free, legal books you can read on the internet. https://www.gutenberg.org/

But, you _can't_ think of _every _word and idea. This is proven when you get into a discussion with someone else-- Or an argument such as this one. They will make points that you might never have thought of before, your mind expands to accept new information, your perspective is changed by this other person's view. Even if it's only a little.

When you read them from others, you can branch off into your own, as well, and add it to your database of understanding. You take the information from the world around you (And that includes books!), and shape it to your own understanding of the world, or include it, allow it to encompass a part of it.

Your views about books may not change, but I guarantee that if you give books a chance, you will find one that you will find entertaining. _ If _you find a book that you 'can't put down', so to speak, then you will understand what I'm saying. It will all 'click'.

I don't really know how you could get into books later in life. I've never really even heard of that. I'm not sure what book I could even recommend for such a state. But, to not experience the enthusiasm of a good book is a sad thing.

At least add it to your bucket list. "Read an entertaining book."


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> There are thousands of free, legal books you can read on the internet. https://www.gutenberg.org/
> 
> But, you _can't_ think of _every _word and idea. This is proven when you get into a discussion with someone else-- Or an argument such as this one. They will make points that you might never have thought of before, your mind expands to accept new information, your perspective is changed by this other person's view. Even if it's only a little.
> 
> ...


But with these thoughts, they're just simply ideas that have no purpose, in the grand scheme of things. Nothing can change the grand scheme of things since we al live then die. What we do in between has no permanent impact. Eventually everything fades away. I already tried books when I was younger. Started with Harry Potter. Didn't do nothing for me. I enjoyed the movies though.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Mysteryman said:


> But with these thoughts, they're just simply ideas that have no purpose, in the grand scheme of things. Nothing can change the grand scheme of things since we al live then die. What we do in between has no permanent impact. Eventually everything fades away. I already tried books when I was younger. Started with Harry Potter. Didn't do nothing for me. I enjoyed the movies though.


That's probably not the kind of book for you, then. I only read the first three, or so, and then I lost interest, myself. :kitteh:

But, anyway... It doesn't really matter that things fade away. You're here now, and you can read books, so why not? It enriches one's life while one is around.

Also, I'm kinda aiming for immortality, or at least a lengthened lifespan. :kitteh:


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> That's probably not the kind of book for you, then. I only read the first three, or so, and then I lost interest, myself. :kitteh:
> 
> But, anyway... It doesn't really matter that things fade away. You're here now, and you can read books, so why not? It enriches one's life while one is around.
> 
> Also, I'm kinda aiming for immortality, or at least a lengthened lifespan. :kitteh:


I also had no interest in any book that school tried ordering me to read. I didn't have Internet at those times. So no cheating there. I just can't enjoy books. I already looked into immortality for years. Closest thing to it is taking healthy organs from people and transplant them into your body every time your organs become unhealthy.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Mysteryman said:


> I also had no interest in any book that school tried ordering me to read. I didn't have Internet at those times. So no cheating there. I just can't enjoy books. I already looked into immortality for years. Closest thing to it is taking healthy organs from people and transplant them into your body every time your organs become unhealthy.


Actually, a billionaire is working on something: 2045 Initiative


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

1. Nes
2. Snes
3. Ps2


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

No gaming experience will top that of playing Super Mario World on Super Nintendo.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Actually, a billionaire is working on something: 2045 Initiative


Based on the amount of money put into it, it'll be too expensive for 99% of the human race. Or the government buys the patent, locks it away, and hides it so the world doesn't become unstable from lack of resources.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I voted for the Super Nintendo, even though I don't really have any preference for any console. My reasoning is because

a) I like the controller
b) It had most of my favorite games


----------

